# Winton Woods 5/8, My Biggest Bass to Date!



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went to Winton Woods on Saturday afternoon/evening with my g/f Tera. I caught my biggest bass to date on a spinnerbait. It was 4 lbs 14oz. I wasn't able to break the five pound mark, but still an awesome fish. When the fish jumped, Tera started freaking out that it was the biggest fish she ever saw. I think she was more excited than I was when we saw how big it was. We ended up catching five bass and a few crappies. All the fish were caught on spinnerbaits. All the bass were keepers and we had around ten lbs, if it would have been a tournament. Another guy and his wife were there and they caught around nine lbs they said. he also fishes the tournaments there. The fish were biting!
A couple pics of my big one.
























This was 1lb 9 oz. It was ready to spawn, check out the tail.








This one was 1 3/4 lbs








Tera with a 1 3/4 lbs








Tera with 1 pound bass


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I went back to Winton on Sunday morning. I caught three bass, one dink, one that was aorund 12" and another that was about a pound and a half. Not too bad, but it didn't match Saturday evening!  

Rooster, we will hit the lake sometime!


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

WOW..Great catch! Ive been bass fishing for 20 years, and that is bigger than anything that I have ever caught. I had no idea that Winton Wood held bass of that size....


----------



## jellywormer (Apr 16, 2004)

Nice fish! Way to go. It's nice to see someone have a good day bassin.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

That was the biggest one that I have seen in person. There was one caught by a guy who bass fishes it two spring ago that was over six! Alot of really solid fish 13-15" and a good number of three lber's are brought in every year in the tournaments. They allow kayaks and such in there now. PM me if you want to hit it sometime and I'll give you some tips and we will fish it sometime this year, maybe memorial day weekend, or during the summer when I am back from school.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw your pictures in the gallery. Very nice !!! Looks like you two had one of those special days. Good for you two !!! CATKING


----------



## Lucky Bass (Apr 7, 2004)

Atta boy Kevin. OSU represent!  

Norm

p.s. i'm jealous


----------



## OhioAngler (May 7, 2004)

I fish Winton Woods every now and then. Have always been told there was bass there but never believed it. Then, last year I caught a 2.5 lb. largemouth almost right next to the boathouse. 

Also heard that 13-14 inch crappie are common. Anyone have any luck in that department?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassnpro, this is by far the most orginal way to hide your secret spots, thanks for the laugh


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh by the way VERY nice LMB


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice job and congrats on a very good day. It's always great to have one of those days where everything just clicks!


----------



## Bass_Hawg (Apr 12, 2004)

Great looken Fish. Cant wait to get out myself and land one like it or bigger!


----------



## Stretch (Apr 5, 2004)

Really nice fish, Congrats!...........Stretch


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

There are huge crappies in there and great numbers of them also. I haven't figured them out real well, but I know of two people that have and they are tight lipped about how they do it. When I worked at the boathouse they would routinely come in with huge baskets of big crappies. One day he brought in 38 crappie over 12" with the biggest around 15" It was amazing. Another guy had seven one day all over 14" That was amazing too. But I saw what he had for bait and it was 2in live shad. I can't seem to find the larger crappies only a couple every now and then on small crankbaits, but they are in there. 

PS now that I have a camera everone expect alot more pics from me. Thanks for the comments, hopefully I can catch her again during a bass tournament!


----------



## gunner70 (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice one bassnpro. I had no idea about the cappie in winton woods. And I only live ten minutes from there.


----------

